# Baby Faced Bodybuilders



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

Following the BB documentary i posted up yesterday, it reminded me of a documentary I saw a couple of years ago on teen bodybuilders which I managed to find on google video...


also shows one of the lads prepping for Mr Cumbria

enjoy


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Featuring the famous fish and ricecakes scene.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Willie said:


> Featuring the famous fish and ricecakes scene.


classic lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

hahaha thats ****ing epic!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

And at 12 I have.............. fish?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha for breakfast i have a rice cake

for lunch i have a ricecake

then i have a rice cake

later i'll treat myself to a rice cake

that the one 

i believe a member of this forum features quite heavily, let's see how many people know who


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Haha that fish and rice cakes lad works out where my lad does his boxing training


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i believe a member of this forum features quite heavily, let's see how many people know who


Avril


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

lol tht boy slammin in the gear its awsum


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

i had to stop watching cos the sound was off, it looks good tho, downloading it from rapidshare instead


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Dont think Danny is training anymore, he was/might still be going out with my step sister, dont think he liked his size & just stopped from what I have heard...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if you look REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAALLY closely and dont blink you can see my arm in a shot of Avril at the start of the documentary!!!! lolol


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

j.m. said:


> Dont think Danny is training anymore, he was/might still be going out with my step sister, dont think he liked his size & just stopped from what I have heard...


I saw him in that gym about 2 months ago, I'm pretty sure as he was leaving his trainer was asking him which bodypart he was training the next day so i'm pretty sure he's still working out. Looked pretty big too


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

noturbo said:


> I saw him in that gym about 2 months ago, I'm pretty sure as he was leaving his trainer was asking him which bodypart he was training the next day so i'm pretty sure he's still working out. Looked pretty big too


Oh I must be wrong then, never spoke to him before, just a while ago on facebook or something he had next to his pictures he hated being that big & liked being small again.

May have had a spell off or something....


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

j.m. said:


> Oh I must be wrong then, never spoke to him before, just a while ago on facebook or something he had next to his pictures he hated being that big & liked being small again.
> 
> May have had a spell off or something....


God knows mate, maybe he just trains to keep in shape now but dosn't compete? Looked bloody good in that documentry for just turning 17 though didn't he :thumbup1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Good watching that was. How long ago was it made?

Avril seems like a pleasant lady, taking time out with that girl.

Wonder what stage the girl is at now? and the other young lad, 13 year old? He had great shape considering his age and the limited facilities he had.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

coldo said:


> Good watching that was. How long ago was it made?
> 
> Avril seems like a pleasant lady, taking time out with that girl.
> 
> Wonder what stage the girl is at now? and the other young lad, 13 year old? He had great shape considering his age and the limited facilities he had.


I'm sure he posted on a forum a while after the documentry was on and he had grown loads, properly filled out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

hahaha

'for breakfast ill have fish n a rice cake, then at 10 ill have fish, then at 12 ill have fish and a rice cake, then at 2 ill have fish, then before training ill have fish and a rice cake, then after training ill have............. fish and a rice cake then before bed ill have fish'


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Avril training the young girl/lady, is Bernie Coopers daughter.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

noturbo said:


> I'm sure he posted on a forum a while after the documentry was on and he had grown loads, properly filled out!


For some reason i think it might be Jack5r from MT but that could be completely wrong.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It is certainly *not* Jacker mate lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

coldo said:


> Good watching that was. How long ago was it made?
> 
> Avril seems like a pleasant lady, taking time out with that girl.
> 
> Wonder what stage the girl is at now? and the other young lad, 13 year old? He had great shape considering his age and the limited facilities he had.


Avril is really nice,more than willing to help anyone thats committed to making the effort,it was basically her bullying me which was the last shove to make me get up and compete back in 2006,both her and her hubby Gary helped me no end


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Haha, thought the boy's username was Jack something when he came on to post and they would both about the same age so put two and two together and got three.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha weeman......i just encuraged you to do what you were destined to do...but you didnt know it at the time lol

chapelle is indeed bernie coopers daughter...i think shes still training but not quite as much due to exams etc...

the very young lad jack green has been training still and ive spoken to his mum on phone...shes so supportive of the lad unlike that lad dannies mother, she didnt appear to be overly impressed by his ambitions.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha remember i went to the toilet....forgetting i was wearing a radio mike ha ha

luckily i never farted cos the sound woman could hear everything i was doing lol

i was mortified when she told me lol


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

Some great pics there avril... you really came across as genuine in the documentary. Much credit to you!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice sweat patches Brian!!

xxx


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed the programme


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

thank you manticore...what you see is what you get with me...no aires and graces and will be honest if im asked an opinion...i wont sugar coat anything to make someone feel better...i dont believe in that...

chapelle is a smashin lass...shes just like her old dad bernie........infact it was bernie that phoned me to tell me that after she met me....his daughter decided to start training....which was a great honour for me...better than any trophy...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice sweat patches Brian!!
> 
> xxx


need to ask him about the sweat patches on his trousers last week lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

avril said:


> need to ask him about the sweat patches on his trousers last week lol


They were cum stains really!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hahahahahaaahaahaaahaha


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

me and the mrs just watched the show tonight, very interesting, had to pause it and say "hey that woman is on the forum, think she from Scotland, Avril??" looked a bit stalker like when it was true lol....

never the less must say i think Avril represented the bb scene very well and the represented the Scotland very well too.

great job ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Willie said:


> Featuring the famous fish and ricecakes scene.


This one lol?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

PS Avril you look t'riffic I must say. Saw you in that documentary a few years back and never thought I'd be using the same forum at you. You look excellent in those pics btw - excellent chest (read pecs ;-)) and arms and you look completely feminine as well. You look wide as fook when you're wearing that top too lol.


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

just watched the vid there was great

must say avril you look awsome in it


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

bump for later


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I like it how the mother of danny says: ' its wrong, bodybuildings wrong, its not healthy...' 14mins14secs

... Whilst she's holding a *** in her hand,pmsl.....


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

What!!!!!! its dry white wine, so it will dry me up....... ??


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just Watched the clip liked it when that guys mum was saying body building was bad for him with what looked like a cig in her hand classic.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Macca 1976 said:


> Just Watched the clip liked it when that guys mum was saying body building was bad for him with what looked like a cig in her hand classic.


I said that!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

yes that dannys mum didnt seem very supportive. *** in hand as said ha ha

it was a great day with chapelle..ide met her twice before but i know her mum and dad very well thru the shows.....lovely girl...i wonder how shes doing now? i used to get the odd text from her but i havent heard from her in ages and when i have text her she hasnt replied...think maybe shes changed her number.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

mizzion said:


> looked a bit stalker
> 
> .
> 
> :thumbup1:


hey..i know where you live!! ha ha


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Kimberley anne jones is a real nice lady as well. I started training at skyline gym when i moved to greenwich uni where she trains chapelle, very supportive and helpful.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

How does he struggle to remember his diet? :laugh:

Danny's parents are some value, his Dad sitting there with his double chin and his mum criticising him while smoking a *** - honestly!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

im amazed that danny got as far as he did with supportive parents like that...but then again...he did live in his own council flat away from them...on the dole...and still managed to afford to do a show...??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

avril said:


> im amazed that danny got as far as he did with supportive parents like that...but then again...he did live in his own council flat away from them...on the dole...and still managed to afford to do a show...??


That is crazy. His trainer must have helped him with funds or something. I've heard he works as a cleaner in a gym somewhere atm; still meant to be fairly big.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

the wee 13 yr old seemed pretty switched on for his age,hopefully discipline will help other aspects of his life

least he has a goal...........other than hanging about the streets


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

paulo said:


> the wee 13 yr old seemed pretty switched on for his age,hopefully discipline will help other aspects of his life
> 
> least he has a goal...........other than hanging about the streets


Absolutely :thumbup1:

Bodybuilding is about so much more than just competitions... as we all know it involves discipline, determination and aspirations. All of which are to be valued in other areas of life as you say.

I wonder how he's doing now. Do you have any idea Avril?


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Just watched the whole program! F*ck me... he actually he had to think about what he was eating! rice cake.... fish & rice cake..... rice cake...... ahahaha


----------



## IronPrincess (Aug 29, 2011)

There she is  Chapelle Cooper... She looks amazing!!


----------



## IronPrincess (Aug 29, 2011)

And here 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150379477246759&set=a.425784966758.222395.719436758&type=1&theater


----------



## IronPrincess (Aug 29, 2011)

last one i promise! She is HOT!  )

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=444211476758&set=a.425784966758.222395.719436758&type=1&theater


----------

